# Can anyone tell if my pitbull is a mix?



## Domino22

Hi I am new to the site, the guy I bought my pitbull off of says it is a blue nosed pitbull, I am aware that is not a breed. She is about 3 months old, has big paws and pretty bulky muscles. She looks pure to me, just want to get some other opinions, thanks.


----------



## roe1880

Hello & welcome... as far as your pup is concerned you really can't tell by looking at 'em, but if you have a pedigree you can post or some names of parents or kennel where your pup came from it might help us figure it out and help you..


----------



## BastienBully

Beautiful girl! And its really hard to say without papers


----------



## Domino22

Thanks for the replies, both of you are absolutely right and I am aware you cannot tell for sure without papers. But what I am asking is that if she looks exactly like a pitbull, what can she most likely be mixed with?


----------



## KMdogs

No papers, no known history, no idea. Mutts can easily be confused with pure bred dogs and if you rescued what the HSUS (or where you rescued) labeled a "Pit Bull"... Is not an actual breed itself but rather a generalized grouping of several breeds grouped as one. Also, if you bought from a BYB or someone peddling off pups in some form or another, you can't trust what they say as they will tell a novice anything and everything to sell a pup. Papers or no papers, it happens quite frequently that BYB's will paper hang or steal other peds and claim them to be theirs for their yard.

Also, you have what appears through the photos as a white dog with spotting and a black nose. No "blue nose" there.. As you seem to know already, "____ nose" is just a color of the nose and does not define any breed nor does it define any bloodline.

American Pit Bull Terriers are not defined by appearance but rather defined by ability and function.. They are working hounds bred down from a purpose instilled and perfected in the 1800's..and up until 1976 in the United States.. At least modern. These dogs are raw athletes and can perform and excel in just about any working related activity there is.. Including sports. 

Just by "looking" at a picture on here you can't say oh thats an APBT or that or this.. With a trained eye you may be able to provide a best guess of bloodline if there are characteristics that can be seen but even then its not going to be accurate 100%.. 

I don't know how your area is with BSL or other type laws surrounding these hounds but to save you head ache i would just call your pup a Mutt or an American Bully mix.. Just call her what she is and you don't know so don't label her something shes not.


----------



## Firehazard

Shes a bulldog ... nothing more nothing less  Just call her a heinz 57 or bulldog mix and you'll dodge all the political crossfire :woof:


----------



## Trojanboi400

Without papers who knows if she is mixed. And papers can sometimes be false so it all relies on your trust with your breeder. As far as blue nose is concerned....her nose looks black. It's as simple as just looking at the dogs' nose Haha black nose, red nose, blue nose, brown nose its all just colors none is better than the other.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose

Trojanboi400 said:


> Without papers who knows if she is mixed. And papers can sometimes be false so it all relies on your trust with your breeder. As far as blue nose is concerned....her nose looks black. It's as simple as just looking at the dogs' nose Haha black nose, red nose, blue nose, brown nose its all just colors none is better than the other.


"brown nose" would be under the rednose category.
Just sayin.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose

As far as the pup goes;
It is very hard to tell at a young age.
As she matures you will start to see a more distinguished look,
at that point you may beable to say "oh I think she is mixed with ____"

But without papers you cannot be sure.
Also,be aware that if you are not buying from a reputable breeder you may get bunked up papers. Papers,even, sometimes do not prove your getting a purebred.
Research,research,research--That is key.


----------



## Domino22

I have a strong feeling she is purebred by the way she acts, and tries to challenge dogs 4 times her size lol, by the way her eyes are brown but one of them are half blue, she is 4 months, I think that is really cool, what are the chances of her eye staying like this?


----------



## KMdogs

Domino22 said:


> I have a strong feeling she is purebred by the way she acts, and tries to challenge dogs 4 times her size lol, by the way her eyes are brown but one of them are half blue, she is 4 months, I think that is really cool, what are the chances of her eye staying like this?


Challenging has nothing to do with anything..


----------



## Firehazard

Do yourself and your up: a favor and quit worrying about wether a non registered non papered dog is PURE BLOOD... Its these unregistered neighborhood bred APBTs that get out an cause ruckus.. Its not a dog from any proven producer doin all this .. 

So please, understand that the ORIGINAL Bulldog went into the PIT and was forever dubbed "pit bull" .. SO in this .. be proud of the bulldog(s) you have and in NO way continue to breed let unregistered dogs in your ownership be bred.. Avoid the political crossfire and enjoy your bulldog they are the best.. 

NOW if your really concerned about purity, and have the urges to get your own yard, have your current dogs sterilized, and keep doing your homework... The right registered properly bred up: will fall into your lap.. 


A bulldog .......... Nothing more nothing less..............


----------



## KMdogs

Firehazard said:


> Do yourself and your up: a favor and quit worrying about wether a non registered non papered dog is PURE BLOOD... Its these unregistered neighborhood bred APBTs that get out an cause ruckus.. Its not a dog from any proven producer doin all this ..
> 
> So please, understand that the ORIGINAL Bulldog went into the PIT and was forever dubbed "pit bull" .. SO in this .. be proud of the bulldog(s) you have and in NO way continue to breed let unregistered dogs in your ownership be bred.. Avoid the political crossfire and enjoy your bulldog they are the best..
> 
> NOW if your really concerned about purity, and have the urges to get your own yard, have your current dogs sterilized, and keep doing your homework... The right registered properly bred up: will fall into your lap..
> 
> A bulldog .......... Nothing more nothing less..............


:goodpost::goodpost: Got to spread the love again but exactly! Theres nothing wrong with a mutt or an unknown dog, many unknowns become excellent family pets.. Unless you were aiming to get yourself a worker or a structure correct hound for showing, you got what many want.. Just a great pet.

People (in general) need to quit worrying about what they have when they rescue or get them from a BYB.. If you wanted something more you should of waited and did more diggin and research.

Just relax, welcome aboard and enjoy your new family member. We aren't trying to push you out and we have a diverse community here with all sorts of owners and handlers..


----------



## Domino22

I can tell she will be one of the most muscular pits on here


----------



## Rumbled Up Rednose

Domino22 said:


> I can tell she will be one of the most muscular pits on here


Me and my woman are both members on here and I can tell you from sitting back and looking at pics she shows me from here that these dogs are that way due to a lot of work from the owner. You have no genetic background on your bitch which means you have nothing to play off of as far as lineage,bloodlines,ect. Though genetics play a big role in muscle production generally it is the effort from the owner that really makes any dog excel muscle wise. The people on this forum (many of them as I can see) put A LOT of time and money into thier dogs. No dog will naturally be as fit as these dogs. So is it possible for your bitch to be as muscular as these dogs, yes. But genetics play a role which you know nothing of and you have to be ready to put lots of time and effort into her. Currently my woman and I have our male APBT working a flirt EVERY single day for as long as he keeps going, pulling weights, and spring pole. These are some serious dog men and women who not only love their dogs but provide them with jobs to keep not only muscle mass BUT a overall sound dog. This breed needs a job, they are not your average run of the mill couch potato dog.

I will also touch on the bases of your dogs pure or unpure. Just as the above stated she is a "Pit bull",yes. Pit Bull is a generic term to cover any dogs that seem to have any characteristics look wise of a APBT,AST,AB,ect. Without papers in reality you have nothing more and nothing less. Speaking realistically your dog without papers is a mutt. Not bashing,just stating. I also have a mutt lab. Nothing wrong with that. Just realize that regardless of her unknown background you need to take proper precautions to prevent her from being another "Media engulfed pit bull" and be a responsible owner. What one "pit bull" does negative reflects on all of us owners. My woman can't even walk our APBT without people yanking their kids aside,that's sick.

Also, Your puppy "challenging" other dogs 4 times her size no way implements her being purebred, Just a ballsy puppy.


----------



## KMdogs

All the challenging shows is a dominate gene that has surfaced, any breed of any size can have this.

Everyone thinks they want a fighting dog but hardly anyone has the means and will to properly take care of one. These hounds are just that, come down from lines of the [] and genetically instilled from traits of the era. Hardly anyone knows what real drive looks like, much less how to control it.

If you don't know 100% what you are feeding call that pup what it is and avoid political agendas, BSL and show some respect for those that breed and handle these hounds.. Both past and present.


----------



## Domino22

Ok thank you very much, shes a good puppy, and I am training her properly on a strict diet and runs everyday  Developing muscles quick, and I will post her pics when she is full grown.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose

I wanna see more puppy pics. 
Not just full grown pics.


----------



## Domino22

Ok Ill post em soon!


----------



## Sadie

Bottom line without a pedigree you have a mutt you don't have a pure bred anything. A mix is just a mix it doesn't make it one breed or another without a pedigree your dog could be mixed with anything and because of BSL it's impossible to speculate or mislabel your dog with another breed. Labeling mutt's as a Pit Mix only hurts the APBT in the end where BSL is concerned these so called experts in the field see it as one drop of APBT blood makes them an APBT and that is wrong since all breeds have a designated purpose and were selected for specific traits and function. If you simply refer to the dog as an unknown mix no one can speculate anything. Paper's only matter to those breeding dog's for a purpose and since your dog is a pet from unknown linage just love it as so and give it the best life possible don't get caught up in the hoopla as it doesn't matter where your dog is concerned.


----------



## Domino22

I know it doesn't matter, the breeder I got it off says it is purebred, I know the breeder, and I know the mom and dad are both pitbulls. I JUST WANTED SOME OPINIONS TO MAKE SURE SINCE IT IS MY FIRST PITBULL. So she is not a mutt, I know she is a purebred, She looks just like one. Just wanted a second opinion, I am what some people call..... paranoid. Possibly the mom and dad could have been mixed but to me they looked as good looking as the other pits on this site. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose

You have a bitter attitude which isn't necessary. What everyone is telling you is very true. WITHOUT papers you in fact have a MUTT. What she "looks like" has no true evidence of her purity. I have seen MANY mutts that come out looking like purebred dogs. Hell, I have a black lab and heins 57 mix that looks JUST like a purebred labrador, BUT she isn't! If the breeder is worth ANYTHING you would have gotten papers with your puppy. Back yard breeders are way too prominant with this breed. ANY joe shmo can claim to have purebred dogs, I wanna see proof.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose

Nobody is telling you that you should love her any less, just stating FACTS.


----------



## angelbaby

Your dog is very sweet looking , and You have found a great site for info especially if this is your 1st bully. There are tons of info on here if you have specific problems or questions come up feel free to ask there is always someone here to help you. I think what most are trying to say is you can have a mix and it may take on 1 look of one of the breeds in there or may be mixed 3 generations back so looking at a dog is no way to tell if its pure especially with APBT's, american bulldogs, american bullys, am staffs, and other bulldogs having similar looks or characturistics. Alot of people dont even know they have bullys they think they have APBT's , from the look of your dog and the ticking I would lean more to it being a bully or bully cross then APBT { again my opinion} . So when people say without papers you have a mutt or mix that is closer to the thruth then saying you have a purebred, cause really you dont know without the papers. I think alot of people feel mutt is a bad word when really it isnt, if you dont have papers I would call it a bully breed or bully mix with the way todays society is its almost better to avoid that "pitbull" word especially with all the BSL and bans going on, its a good way to avoid it.

With that being said , noone is judging you or your dog just because it doesnt have papers, there are many here who rescued , or bought without papers. All are welcome here with open arms , we love to see responsible owners and I think you comming here for advice and to learn about the breed says alot. Good for you on wanting to be educated about your dog. 
Welcome again , hope you benefit from this forum


----------



## DueceAddicTed

I read no bitter tude in the OPS post so lets not head in that direction .... give your opinions and keep it moving hopefully they will stick around long enough to learn ...


----------



## Mach0

As was mentioned, no traceable lineage = unknown lineage or breeds in question. Mixed breed or not, good dogs are where you find them. Good luck and cute pup.



Sadie said:


> Bottom line without a pedigree you have a mutt you don't have a pure bred anything. A mix is just a mix it doesn't make it one breed or another without a pedigree your dog could be mixed with anything and because of BSL it's impossible to speculate or mislabel your dog with another breed. Labeling mutt's as a Pit Mix only hurts the APBT in the end where BSL is concerned these so called experts in the field see it as one drop of APBT blood makes them an APBT and that is wrong since all breeds have a designated purpose and were selected for specific traits and function. If you simply refer to the dog as an unknown mix no one can speculate anything. Paper's only matter to those breeding dog's for a purpose and since your dog is a pet from unknown linage just love it as so and give it the best life possible don't get caught up in the hoopla as it doesn't matter where your dog is concerned.





Domino22 said:


> I know it doesn't matter, the breeder I got it off says it is purebred, I know the breeder, and I know the mom and dad are both pitbulls. I JUST WANTED SOME OPINIONS TO MAKE SURE SINCE IT IS MY FIRST PITBULL. So she is not a mutt, I know she is a purebred, She looks just like one. Just wanted a second opinion, I am what some people call..... paranoid. Possibly the mom and dad could have been mixed but to me they looked as good looking as the other pits on this site. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Domino22

Thanks for all the great replies. She has extra skin all around her neck and back, it is really stretchy. Is this normal for a 4 month old pup?


----------



## Joey&Zoey

You say both parents are pitbulls yet, you're asking us if we could verify on whether or not she is a mix. Which than leads me to believe, you're not confident and feel that you were scammed. Which you were if this "breeder" told you that you are obtaining a "blue nose pitbull". Which is nothing but a BYB's term to sell dogs in the direction of leading people to believe it's a "special type" of pitbull. Which therefore makes the price of BYB dogs.

As others have already mentioned and stated to you, without papers or unknown lineage, to determine 100% of anything is irrelevant. She is still a puppy that will eventually grow, so all her behaviors at the moment will change. Also, the same will go for her overall look, she is far to young for you to claim that she is full bred by looks as a best guess even. If you ask me, she is more than likely an American bully mix or amstaff mix. As blue coated dogs just are not apart of the normal or average within the pitbull breed. Especially with the new developing breed of American bullies, which more than half of the dogs come with blue coats and markings. She is very cute and also, just because she may not be a full bred of anything, that itself does not determine a good dog or a worthy dog. Good luck with her.


----------



## Domino22

thanks, shes not blue tho, she is white with brown spots, ill have to post some better pics soon!


----------



## angelbaby

face looks to have some ticking? or is that just the light? would love to see more pics


----------



## ames

Domino22 said:


> Thanks for all the great replies. She has extra skin all around her neck and back, it is really stretchy. Is this normal for a 4 month old pup?


yeah, my boy is almost 3 and still has the extra skin on his neck and ankles. other places too but its normal. Worked out great for me when I had to remove a tumor there was enough skin to stretch back without issue.


----------



## Domino22

Here are a few more pics, I haven't taken any nice ones of her muscles yet but I will post them when I do!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Looks like a Gottiline Am Bully with the ticking but no papers and ped means you'll never truly know. Cute pup... You going to crop her?


----------



## Sadie

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Looks like a Gottiline Am Bully with the ticking but no papers and ped means you'll never truly know. Cute pup... You going to crop her?


:goodpost: Yes I agree :thumbsup:


----------



## Domino22

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Looks like a Gottiline Am Bully with the ticking but no papers and ped means you'll never truly know. Cute pup... You going to crop her?


No I like her ears they are too cute! lol


----------



## Evian

My guys say yes!


----------

